

Flappy Bird Developer Says He’s Taking The Hit Game Down Tomorrow - hiby007
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/08/flappy-bird-going-down

======
nakedrobot2
Second article about this on the front page of HN....this one being a
derivative, saying nothing new, only quoting two tweets by the game author...

------
platinumdragon
"...to do anything else but uploading the game."

What? Is he sticking a copy in the mailbox for everyone who downloads it? I
hope that's a translation error, because it simply makes no sense.

